# Shotgun for hunting deer and other game



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

this year, i wanted to probably buy my own shotgun. that would solve 2 problems. buying a single shot would solve that plug issue i had last year. and the slug issue as well, since it would be mine i can use what i feel is appropriate in my gun. im thinking like 20 gauge, a 12 gauge single shot might have a bit too much recoil and its more than i need to put down a deer. ill still keep it over at my dads as i dont think id want to risk it staying over here. (little kids and unstable people)
now, i was thinking of getting one that can use different chokes, open or improved cylinder for shooting slugs, full for squirrel hunting, and turkeys should i start doing that type of hunting.
does anyone know where i could find a simple single shot for $100 or less? i know they exist, i prefer to find one offline, as the online route is a little bit of a hassle.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Single shot 20 guage is a perfect all around gun to start out with. I don't believe I have ever seen one with screw in choke tubes. A modified choke would accomplish every task you intend to do. You can buy shot shells with different powder charges and shot sizes to use for small game, turkeys and game birds/waterfowl. A deer slug would fire easily out of a modified choke as well. You would just need to practice and learn what your firearm would do and its limitations. You could buy brand new from any store for under $150. But, if you are open to a used firearm, I would lean towards a pump action 20 ga for the future hunts. Hope this helps.


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

I just bought my son a 20g maverick 88 for $200 @ Walmart. Came with modified choke but takes accuchoke and winchoke tubes. Made a plug for it out of 3/8" dowel rod in about 30 seconds. Just put 2 shells in the mag took the barrel off, stuck the dowel in and marked it, then cut 1/2" below the mark to give the screw enough room to go all the way in. The maverick 88 can use every barrel a mossberg 500 can so it's easy to find different barrels for different purposes.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Most gun shops sell used guns, and I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;ll have much trouble finding a used single shot in the $100 range. Just check before buying that it doesn&#8217;t have a full choke barrel, you don&#8217;t want that for shooting slugs. Most should have a modified choke, and that will work just fine.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

There are some single shots out there that take choke tubes. I had one but cannot remember what it was.

You are right, single shot 12 gauges can be brutal.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Most single shots don't have a rib on the barrel. It is nice if the gun has a rib so you can buy a cheap set of clip on sights that would basically turn your bird barrel into a smooth bore slug barrel. I would try to buy a cheap pump shot gun.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are ways to put sights on single shots too. There are even sights that clip on the barrel.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> There are ways to put sights on single shots too. There are even sights that clip on the barrel.


Thanks for the info. I looked them up. I didn't even know they made fiber optic sights for barrels that didn't have a rib. I seen some real nice looking sights on Ebay looks like they just snap on the barrel. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Jonny, I remember you at the west branch outing, you're big for your age and i think you can handle a 12 gauge with no problems. I'd go with the 12 gauge. Ammo is easier to find and finding one with choke tubes should be easier to find also.


----------

